# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Cari jasa buat/ renov kolam koi

## Yenniku

Hi, Mohon info para senior jasa/ tukang buat kolam koi yang handal yang pernah dipakai. Adanya tukang bikin kolam+taman, takutnya ga expert.
Thanks,


Yenniku

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Kaibutsu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## anas maskur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

apakah ada yg pernah buat kolam 1x1m dg kedalaman 1m ?
hanya untuk pelihara ikan koi kecil2 tapi bermutu
tks atas komentar dan sarannya

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stephenzki72

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stephenzki72

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

> Wuih. Kecil sekali om. Bisa sih bisa. Kalau udah besar kasihan ikannya


Om Gajah, Ikan-nya nanti sistem seleksi, begitu udah diatas 50cm di daur ulang ganti ikan kecil lagi....wkwkwkwk
 :Eyebrows:

----------


## ferry3best1

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

